# Romania Dog Shelter (picture heavy)



## Janak

Hi all, a new member here, and I want to spread the word about Romanias stray dog population. I volunteered at one dog shelter, located in a small city, which has a massive stray population. It was single handedly the best experience i had. Not only was it a HUGE eye opener, it has taught me so many things. Romania, like many eastern countries, don't give two hoots about their stray animal populations. I have seen so much cruelty to last me a lifetime, but it won't stop me helping them. Usually there is only 2 people looking after these, and one of them is 62 years old! She is the president of the shelter, a retired school teacher and she is one amazing woman. She has taken in over 600 dogs, and is now full to the BRIM. her funds are as low as ever, and they need help. Me and another volunteer Nikki helped, and it was a breath of fresh air for them. Their work load was alot less. I am planning to go out again next year for a month, and I am looking forward to it SO much. I am missing the dogs like mad, and I feel guilt leaving them every time I see their photos.

These dogs are now facing death. 600 beautiful, innocent dogs. This is becuase the mayor of the city is a dog hater, and he is demanding that all dogs caught by the city run dog catcher, are starved to death. Now, he let the shelter rent the land, and their lease was for 5 years. He has now turned around and said they can only have it until december 2009. If the dogs cannot be moved, they will all be taken to the government run killing pound, where they are starved to death. have a look here - stray dogs. I was LUCKY enough not to visit it, but I have seen some horrific videos of cannibalism, and dogs eating new borns. Currently, there are only 4 people from the UK, including myself campaining for this cause, and I want more people to be aware of it. We are frantically trying to raise enough money to move the dogs to another location. It scares the poop out of me, and I am extremly worried. anyway, heres some pictures -










VERY lucky puppy to be living in Romania. He had a great start in life, and now he's gone to Holland where he has been adopted with his brothers and sisters. He is seriously beautiful... he looks like a lab puppy.


















Pitika... a little chihuahua cross. She was thrown out of a MOVING CAR becuase she was in heat, and her owners no longer wanted her. She was repeatedly mounted by large dogs and fell pregnant. She's had an emergency spay, and has now found a loving home in Italy, which I am SO pleased about. She is so gentle and sweet natured!









inside the dog shelter... it looks like it can't hold 600 dogs, but it definatley can! it goes on for quite a bit, and the dogs live in the trees as well! they all have their own packs in there though, so they don't cross their packs. if the dogs weren't here, they would probably not even be alive.


















watch yer bum Nikki!  









a BEAUTIFUL tibetan terrier cross... I couldn't help myself with the mohawk! 









a stunning girl









Ratza! my favourite dog out there!


----------



## Janak

and a couple of puppy photos! Some people find out that their dogs are pregnant, so they dump them on the shelters doors. Often, they chuck them over fences... most romanians really do hate the dogs... 
these pups were born in the shelter, suspected that their mother was thrown over the fences of the shelter. All dogs are sterilised at the shelter so there is NO chance of any of the shelter dogs giving birth! On average, 2 of these puppies will make it to adulthood.. its very sad 














































sorry if this photo is disturbing, this is NOTHING to what I saw out there. this poor puppy was covered in ticks, lice and fleas. We bought her back and treated her. She has a horrific infected ear and a head tilt. I cleaned it out, and when I left, I was told she is making a good recovery. She is a stray pup... the shelter is over run with dogs, so cann't take any more in. This pup had to go back to her pack... she is horribly skinny!









and this is her after treatment. 









and a comparison of a healthy pup, to this sick poorly pup  similar age, but the difference is huge.









and the cutest puppy alive! he's gone to holland too!









okay, one more for the sake of it! this little one has gone to holland too! a BEAUTIFUL little boy... he looks like a short haired collie!


----------



## Inca's Mum

Those pictures are quite shocking, 600?! And yet UK rescue centres are 'full to the brim' but 600. Wow, she must be an amazing lady and well done to you for helping out. It is heartbreaking to see so many dogs in rescues that have just been dumped because they aren't wanted anymore. A dog is for life not just something you can throw away 

+REP for you!


----------



## Janak

awwh thank you :blushing:

it really is sad what sort of life these dogs lead though... I see my staffy at home and think HOW priveledged he is compared to the dogs out there.. it just makes me want to adopt them all! Its VERY sad that in about 4 months time, none of those dogs will be alive, but we are doing everything we can.

heres the shelter website though - prieteniinostri


----------



## champagneannie

oh my god. I cannot believe this :O

those poor beautiful dogs. that lady is a hero and i hope so much shecan save them.
what is it she needs...homes for the dogs, a new siteor money? well i assume all three!

i feel so helpless...i must send some money.


----------



## champagneannie

Looking at the link, i am shocked at the pictures and the brutality of the killings.

i saw this 

'Dogs waiting for letal injection in Pallady killing pound, Bucarest (2006). All dogs not disclaimed are killed after 1 week. Average number of dogs killed monthly inside the two killing pounds in Bucharest (2006-2007) is 1500.'

although the dogs being killed is sad enough, for a poor country, where the dogs are breeding and getting out of hand - this seems a fair way of dealing with it. Dogs are put to sleep here to, and using a 'lethal injection' is relatively humane. Yes it's a shame so many beautiful dogs are being killed, but the numbers do need to be controlled. 
However, starving to death and beaten with sticks is just disgusting. It would be less of an issue if they were killed with a lethal injection but torture and abuse is inexcusable.


----------



## Sal

We've had a few Romanian Dogs through our forum. Do you know ChrissyAnn? She comes over from the uK to arrange getting them over here


----------



## Luvdogs

My foster girl i have at the moment is from Romania. 
Truly shocking pictures


----------



## Janak

champagneannie said:


> Looking at the link, i am shocked at the pictures and the brutality of the killings.
> 
> i saw this
> 
> 'Dogs waiting for letal injection in Pallady killing pound, Bucarest (2006). All dogs not disclaimed are killed after 1 week. Average number of dogs killed monthly inside the two killing pounds in Bucharest (2006-2007) is 1500.'
> 
> although the dogs being killed is sad enough, for a poor country, where the dogs are breeding and getting out of hand - this seems a fair way of dealing with it. Dogs are put to sleep here to, and using a 'lethal injection' is relatively humane. Yes it's a shame so many beautiful dogs are being killed, but the numbers do need to be controlled.
> However, starving to death and beaten with sticks is just disgusting. It would be less of an issue if they were killed with a lethal injection but torture and abuse is inexcusable.


I agree with you in some respect... Bucharest is the capital city, they have lots more revenue than Slatina (where I volunteered at) so they can afford the lethal injections. Its much quicker and I guess alot less painful than starvation and beating. However, in Slatina, its SO corrupt. The government is claiming to spend 10,000 euros a year on the wellbeing of the dogs at the killing pound, but its just 'convinience' for them to starve to their deaths, than rather deal with all the dogs there  I would be very obliged to say that they are claming that money for themselves.

It was the shelter that put in a proposition of a spay and release programme to help combat new borns, and the number of dogs in the town but it was the mayor who rejected it :cursing: He is just out to cause harm to the shelter becuase of his pure hatred for dogs. he is a vile man, and I honestly believe in Karma. He will get whats coming.

They should REALLY be ashamed of themselves that its them who have got themselves into this mess, and them who's not helping themselves get out of it. We have tried everything, but now the local government have shunned any contact with anyone who wants to talk about dogs, they are making it SO difficult.


----------

